# Video: Schmutziger Ökostrom/ Der Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen Wasserkraft



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

Redaktionell








*Video: Schmutziger Ökostrom!
Der Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen Wasserkraft in Österreich​*Dank des auch in Deutschland bekannten Autor und Balzer-Teamanglers Michael Komuczki (der seit vielen Jahren die Donau-Nasen im Blick hat und zu diesem Thema auch mehrere Filme produziert hat. u.a. Donaunasen - die letzten Ihrer Art ) gelangen auch immer wieder Meldungen und Bilder aus Österreich zu uns nach Deutschland.

So kamen wir auch auf die Geschichte mit dem Widerstand von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen den "schmutzigen Ökostrom" und sein Engagement gegen Wasserkraft. Aktuelles Thema ist das geplante Mur-Kraftwerk in Graz. 

In und um Graz setzt man sich seit vielen Jahren nach Kräften dafür ein, den Lebensraum für Mensch und Tier entlang der frei fließenden Mur mitten in Graz zu erhalten.

Ein bekanntes Gesicht der Bewegung ist der Fotograf, Autor, Dokumentarfilmer und leidenschaftliche Angler Franz Keppel, besser bekannt als "Huchenfranz".

Der vor wenigen Tagen erneut exklusive Aufnahmen zum Thema schmutziger Ökostrom veröffentlichte:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsDArqmMIq0 

Dazu Keppel: 
"Wir sind nicht per se gegen Wasserkraft, 90 Prozent unserer Flüsse sind bereits verbaut, über 5000 Wasserkraftwerke in Österreich sind genug. Es darf nicht sein, dass durch den 100 prozentigen Ausbau der Wasserkraft die letzten intakten Flusslandschaften durch unrentable Wasserkraftwerke zerstört werden. Man kann nicht von "grünem Ökostrom" oder "sauberer Energie" sprechen, wenn dabei immer wieder Fische qualvoll durch Stauraumspülungen oder andere negative Auswirkungen der Wasserkraft verenden. Wo bleibt hier der Tierschutz?  Über 20 fließwasserliebende Fischarten werden aus dem Grazer Raum verschwinden, darunter auch eine der schützenswertesten Huchenpopulationen von Europa."  

Sein Appell soll ein Weckruf an alle Angler sein: 
"Unsere gemeinsamen Freunde, die Fische haben keine Lobby und das muss sich ändern! Wir Angler müssen die Anwälte der Fische sein! Nur dann werden wir auch für weitere Generationen noch Fische haben."

"Huchenfranz" Keppel kennt die ganze Geschichte des 8-jährigen Widerstandes natürlich am besten. Freundlicherweise hat er versprochen, so wie er Zeit finden wird (kämpfen ist logischerweise zuerst das Wichtigste!), für euch eine kleine Zusammenfassung aus seiner Sicht zu schreiben.

------------------------------------------------------------​
*Mein Kommentar dazu:*
Unabhängig von allem "drumrum", beeindruckt es mich immer wieder, wenn es Leute gibt, die einfach kämpfen und sich nicht einschüchtern lassen!!

Passend dazu auch ein aktuelles Zitat von Franz Keppel zur Frage nach einem "Aufgeben".


			
				Franz Keppel (Huchenfranz) schrieb:
			
		

> *Aufgeben tut man einen Brief..., aber niemals einen lebendigen Huchen-Fluss , unsere "meine" Mur! *​


​
Ich würde mich daher freuen, wenn ihr das alles weiter verbreiten würdet, auch als Beispiel dafür, dass man sich nicht alles gefallen lassen muss, bloss weil irgend jemand irgendetwas - wie hier Strom aus Wasserkraft - für "öko" erklärt und den falschen Heiligenschein des Naturschutzes aufsetzt!

Wir kennen das ja auch aus Deutschland, wie Greenpeace Energy und PETA zusammen "tierleidfreien" Strom aus Fisch- und Vogelhäckselanlagen vermarkten:
*Profit, der über Leichen geht!*




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330260

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Weitere Informationen zu "Huchenfranz" Keppel  und dem Kampf gegen das Mur-Kraftwerk:*
Informationen zur Bewegung Rettet die Mur:
http://www.rettetdiemur.at/

Youtube-Kanal von "Huchenfranz":
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPWhUM_RdzgttJRUV7ubaXg

Youtube-Kanal von Michael Komuczki:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCahD_tmfvtIazDwkJ2E3J9g


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Schmutziger Ökostrom/ Der Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppler gegen Wasserkraf*

Redaktionell

Wer den Kampf für die freifließende MUR finanziell unterstützen möchte, findet hier ein Spendenkonto


*Spendenkonto:*
Naturschutzbund Steiermark 
IBAN: AT 07 2081 5033 1700 9391 
BIC: STSPAT2GXXX 
Betreff: Mur-Rettung (WICHTIG! Bitte immer im Verwendungszweck anführen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Schmutziger Ökostrom/ Der Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppler gegen Wasserkraf*

Redaktionell

Eine  tolle Bildersammlung von "Huchenfranz" Keppel


----------



## Seele (10. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Schmutziger Ökostrom/ Der Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen Wasserkraft*

Richtig schöne Bilder, Petri und danke für den unermüdlichen Einsatz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Schmutziger Ökostrom/ Der Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen Wasserkraft*

Kann ich mich beidem anschliessen ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Schmutziger Ökostrom/ Der Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen Wasserkraft*

Gigantisch große aber auch gigantisch schöne Huchen #6 

Ich habe das schon vor 1-2 Jahren mal am Rande mitbekommen, wie massiv man sich in Graz für die freifließende Mur einsetzt. 

Wenn man sich die Filmbeiträge von Huchenfranz auf seinem Youtube-Kanal anschaut, sieht man dass der Widerstand keine Eintagsfliege ist und man nicht locker lässt. Respekt und Dank für soviel Durchhaltevermögen und Idealismus #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Schmutziger Ökostrom/ Der Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen Wasserkraft*

Absolut!

Video und Kanal nur zu empfehlen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsDArqmMIq0
> 
> 
> Youtube-Kanal von "Huchenfranz":
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPWhUM_RdzgttJRUV7ubaXg



Heute erst mit Huchenfranz nochmal telefoniert.

Er fiel aus allen Wolken, als er hörte, wie bei uns der NABU Gewässer kauft, um Angler auszusperren - bei den Ösis arbeiten Naturschutz und Angler zusammen, um Strecken zu kaufen um sie FÜR Angler vor Wasserkraft zu schützen, damit man da weiter angeln kann.

Felix Austria!

Hat mir gefallen.


----------



## saza (10. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Schmutziger Ökostrom/ Der Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen Wasserkraft*

Was für ein geiler Typ. Hut ab


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Video: Schmutziger Ökostrom/ Der Kampf von "Huchenfranz" Keppel gegen Wasserkraft*

Jepp!!!


----------

